# Worried about Daisy



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

My little girl has a cough that won't go away. Poor thing has had a few bouts of it today, but it's worse when she tries to sleep - think I might be up a bit tonight  Took her to the vets for 2nd jab today, but they won't do it until she is fully better (swollen glands and sore throat). Vet wants to see how she goes for a couple of days, but we might need antibiotics. 

Breeder keep fully informed of what is going on and tells me not to worry as it is likely a reaction to the kennel cough vaccine she was given 10 days or so ago, but can't help but be concerned. Going to have to keep her apart from Poppy for a while to give her chance to rest (big sister just wants to play). Not really the start I wanted, but hopefully she will get better soon. Wasn't going to post about this, but needed some support as it has shaken my confidence in getting a second pup so soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

KC is not nice to witness, we got Delta(still surprized none of my girls caught it) when my aria was rife with it and the kennels i work at were struggling to get rid of it. (holiday boarding kennels)we kept calling people to give them time to cancel or make other arrangements but they just brought their dogs up anyway, the KC vacc is not guaranteed to protect against KC as their are several strains and it protects against one. 

have you given her the benylin i think it was 3 times a day we gave it at the kennels (I'm often in grooming or the cattery so miss the feeds at the kennels) 




we only got Gypsy and Inca the KC vacc once and Inca has never been right after it, she snorts dont know what triggers it she can go for months without doing it then al of a sudden start it. she got the KC vacc at about 2-3 years old and started the snorting after that. 

i dont agree with the way it is administerd, thier has got to be a differnt way to do it.


kp us updated on how she is doing. 

perhaps take her in with you when having a bath or a showr so sh is in a steemy room,


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Kendal - she was in the bathroom with me tonight when I showered - also using Benylin and honey. Not much more I can do for her, but you're right it is distressing to watch. Will keep you updated. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor poor Daisy, it must be awful to have a new pup ill like that, I hope she gets better soon, poor you as well, such a worry xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Michelle, it must be so hard for you. Try to stay positive, sending :hug: :hug: :hug: to you and Daisy


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle, hope Daisy soon picks up. George's cough is getting better. He coughs in the morning when first up and about, but then can charge around the garden like a loon no problems. Have googled Kennel Cough vaccine and they can indeed get a cough after it. Did the vet give you anything for her? Was she in good health apart from that?
Hope she feels better soon


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Question about the benylin Kendal, is is ordinary chesty cough benylin or paediatric or is it dry cough. thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we always used the chesty cough one at the kennels.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Daisy, hope she gets better soon. Its not nice seeing your little one out of sorts. :hug:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i dont know anything about a dog's cough, but send my love and cuddle's to Daisy hope she's better soon


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Daisy, did the vet give you any indication as to how long it could last ? 
She's lucky to be with you and Im sure will be fit and well soon and then you can put it behind you and move on x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't give Dylan the vaccine but he caught kennel cough but very mild - maybe 1 slight gag every day or so. Seems almost better not to have the vaccine. It took a few weeks to clear completely but didn't seem to bother him at all. I mainly noticed it if the lead pulled on his throat then he would cough. Hope daisy gets better soon x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I was worried last night that she was going downhill, but today she has been racing round the garden like a nutcase with Poppy, so she must be feeling ok. Does seem to be when she settles down that she starts coughing, but hopefully it won't take too long to clear. Just need to get her jabs done in time to make the Leeds 'poofest'!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So glad to hear Daisy's better today  :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad you'll still be able to make Leeds I was going to ask but thought it a little insensitive if Daisey was nt very well . Probably like any cough it always starts up when you lie down. Pleased to hear that in herself she sounds well, onwards and upwards then x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw good news Michelle, George doesn't cough at all in the day now, was just first thing this morning when he comes out of crate


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

it's so worrying, when they are not well. Hope she is on the mend now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Little Daisy Dog .. get well soon .. Your big sister Poppy needs you on top form for playtime xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't believe she's poorly already. You don't expect them to get poorly when you first get them. I hope she gets better very soon x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Michelle you have done the right thing getting two close together... give it a couple of weeks and you won't be able to imagine just having one.. Daisy sounds like she is on the mend already .... puppy's hey .... give both your flower girls a big hug from me xxx

2 dogs are so much more fun than one ... honest


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any improvement with Daisy's cough today?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Still there. Me and the hubby were just commenting that she hadn't coughed as much tonight, then right on cue she starts!!!

She still seems fine in herself - eating and drinking and weeing on the carpet  Going to give it until Wed until I take her back to the vets unless she takes a turn. Fingers crossed 

Good news is she seems to have mastered 'sit' tonight - well, bribed with ham of course! Thanks for asking after her - much appreciated.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I hope that your Daisy is getting better. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Still there. Me and the hubby were just commenting that she hadn't coughed as much tonight, then right on cue she starts!!!
> 
> She still seems fine in herself - eating and drinking and weeing on the carpet  Going to give it until Wed until I take her back to the vets unless she takes a turn. Fingers crossed
> 
> Good news is she seems to have mastered 'sit' tonight - well, bribed with ham of course! Thanks for asking after her - much appreciated.


That's good news and clever girl Daisy! See Michelle, having two is easy


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George's cough has gradually got better. Just does it maybe once or twice in the day, hasn't done it this morning when he's got up so defo getting better, hope Daisy is better soon too x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Daisy's cough. You have done the right thing in getting her. With all the kind folk who offer their help and experience on this forum she can't be in better hands. x


----------

